# My Stool



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking for the following stool: Pedrali 'Happy' 490










Anyone have any suggestions where I might get them? Thanks in a advance.

HAPPY 490


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You might want to re-think the thread topic title.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the title might spice up an otherwise mundane thread... If anyone would like to discuss their own stools please do, but I'm still keen to find this one.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I personally LMAO at the topic title and thats why I clicked on it! Good luck with your search!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ran a quick search on Pedrali and Dubai and came up with this http://www.atninfo.com/details.html?selCriteria=company&val=108310&textName=PEDRALI%20SPA. It's a bit of a long shot but you never know. The other thing is that I am pretty sure they would participate in the Hotel Show, Just do a few variations on the google search and see what you come up with. Failing all of that, write to them in Italy and ask them .


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> Ran a quick search on Pedrali and Dubai and came up with this Dubai Zad Gen Trdg LLC Karama UAE General Traders PEDRALI%20SPA, Zad Gen Trdg LLC phone, fax, location, map, Dubai Business Pages. It's a bit of a long shot but you never know. The other thing is that I am pretty sure they would participate in the Hotel Show, Just do a few variations on the google search and see what you come up with. Failing all of that, write to them in Italy and ask them .


Zad should be a direct source: * Z A D * G E N E R A L * T R A D I N G * E S T.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

EmilieTS said:


> I personally LMAO at the topic title and thats why I clicked on it! Good luck with your search!!


Me too LMAO pretty hard that my stools almost popped out !!!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Try objekts of design on sheikh zayed road. (near Noor Islamic bank). They deal in designer / contemporary furniture like this.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

If you get stuck you can always order in uk, is it just for 1? i have a container coming out depending on whether its plan a or b will be either arriving in early april or early july, can't see that it would take up too much space! message me if you get desperate!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

'My Stool' by 'bluefoam' conjured up some strange images, when I saw this thread in the forum!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for putting up a picture of your stool!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I was not too sure what to expect when I looked at this thread


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> I was not too sure what to expect when I looked at this thread


Me neither, but it's great :clap2:

Nice one bluefoam


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I ended up getting some generic stools locally, mostly due to the fact I ended up needing them quickly...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Me too LMAO pretty hard that my stools almost popped out !!!


Same here ....  .... LMAO
I thought this thread would had been removed . care to call it 'my chair'


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ibkiss said:


> Same here ....  .... LMAO
> I thought this thread would had been removed . care to call it 'my chair'


Calling a stool a chair is like calling a table a teapot!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

OH COME ON. My Package and My Stool? Now you're being deliberate.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bluefoam is a tease!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

chair is the next best word


----------

